# The Flight From Humanity



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2009)

I re-read R.J. Rushdoony's Flight From Humanity for my Saturday Morning Alone Time© today and each time I read it (it is only 67 pages) I am always impressed by Rushdoony's critique of Neo-Platonism. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Confessor (Jun 20, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Saturday Morning Alone Time©


----------

